# 12 volt tt battery suggestions, suggestions



## LarryG (Aug 7, 2020)

My 2012 Keystone 238ML needs a new battery....had this one less than a year.....the trailer has only a single battery AND I need the battery to work especially since I need the electric jack to hook-up.  $291.00 last August 26, seems to me to be a bit costly.  I do not recognize the brand the dealer sold me.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2020)

Less than a year should be replaced free. I have had good luck with walmart deep cycle batt.  Have you had it tested or is it hust dead.  May have a drain on it or converter not charging.  Do you leave plugged up all time and did you keep check on water level in batt?


----------



## LarryG (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.....My trailer is stored in a lot south of Amarillo, not plugged in but I did bring the battery home and had it on a maintainer.  In April I hooked it up again but no power.  I had it tested and it was iffy, low cranking power --about 1/2 ?  Now it is dead again.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2020)

LarryG said:


> Thank you for the reply.....My trailer is stored in a lot south of Amarillo, not plugged in but I did bring the battery home and had it on a maintainer.  In April I hooked it up again but no power.  I had it tested and it was iffy, low cranking power --about 1/2 ?  Now it is dead again.


For 290 bucks it must be a lithium battery and should be replaced free .  Regardless of brand most will replace them free with no pro rate up to a year


----------



## Thedis (Sep 7, 2020)

If you want to get the 12-volt battery then you need to get the best-written tips that provide the option of a different platform where you can purchase the battery. Most of the students get the best-written tips from the https://writeessaysonline.com/is-edubirdie-legit-three-different-perspectives/ site options which offer the edubirdie legit platform where students can get the best writing service options easily.


----------

